# Zebralight Torture Test



## run4jc (Sep 4, 2011)

(Note to skeptics - I do not own stock or have any personal or business interests in Zebralight. I've just found these lights to be an amazing value - great beam quality, good construction, great values. And of course I realize that there are MANY great products out there that likely can withstand similar abuse. Those who know me here would support my statement that my postings are true and unbiased - yet to support the timeline of the photos you can visit the full photo album HERE and see the time and date of each photo.)

After posting a beam shot thread on Zebralights as well as singing their praises in another thread, one of my friends asked "are they bullet proof? Do they hold up? Well, mine certainly have...but I thought it might be fun to abuse one and see just what it could take. So here you go.

We have 1 Zebralight SC30W - an EDC for me - and it's already been abused, having been through 2 complete cycles of the washer and dryer. Our washer is a front loader, so it got tossed around pretty well in both the washer and dryer. Worked fine both times.

So, let's start out with a submersion test. Sunk it in a jar of water on the lowest level and left it alone for 90 minutes - took photos every 30 minutes - you can check the properties of the photos to see the times they were taken. I normally run an AW RCR in this little light, but chose to 'sacrifice' a fresh Surefire primary.












[video]https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Uhl6GSFBQ2tSVxi9F1hzbw?feat=directlink[/video]






















Now it's time for the 'concrete drop' - Sassy, our tortie cat, decided to help!





Here's a video of the drops from about 3-4 feet, until I got brave and threw it down from 5 feet

Video

And here's what she looked like - still worked perfectly!














Next I put it in a zip top bag, filled that bag with a combination of beach sand, small pebbles and larger 'slag' type rocks, then threw that down a bunch of times...











Here's a video of the abuse
[video]https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0F3MXAMRpC57ncHzxLcm5g?feat=directlink[/video]

Still workin' just fine...:thumbsup: - looking a bit worse for wear...



































Finally, I took it and threw against the wall you see - it hit and fell to the ground. video follows the photo.






[video]https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/86gOVfhj7Acs_UKKfUlCgw?feat=directlink[/video]

Little light still works...and I dare say that this is far worse abuse than any of us 'normally' put one through. I may freeze it this evening and report back again tomorrow!

Great value, great beam, great interface, and tough as nails!! Way to go, Zebralight!:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## lisantica (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW, that is way more abuse than I'll ever do to one, I'm SOLD! Thanks for the torture test! :thumbsup:
Oh my goodness, that video cracked me up. At first the cat is like, what the heck? Then by the third drop the cat is like, don't drop it on me!


----------



## Shooter21 (Sep 4, 2011)

the water test isnt very impressive id like to see it submerged in 3 feet of water for 24 hours


----------



## scout24 (Sep 4, 2011)

Dan- I think you may have voided your warranty there, buddy... :nana: Cool tests, thanks for taking one for the team! Good to see they hold up so well. :thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Sep 4, 2011)

Shooter21 said:


> the water test isnt very impressive id like to see it submerged in 3 feet of water for 24 hours


 Great idea! Be my guest!:devil: (I don't have a 3 feet deep container handy...)


----------



## choombak (Sep 4, 2011)

Reasonable abuse for daily life. Glad to know the Zebra held well. Now can confidently carry it daily. 


--
pl. excuse brevity & possible typos - sent from a tiny device.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 4, 2011)

What the heck - it's in the freezer! Report back tomorrow


----------



## blackbalsam (Sep 4, 2011)

I always liked my zebras but now i like them even more...Thanks, Dan....Robert.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 4, 2011)

I admire your restraint... :shakehead


----------



## AO JAR (Sep 4, 2011)

scout24 said:


> I admire your restraint... :shakehead


 

Lmao


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 4, 2011)

That was an excellent set of tests. Thanks for carrying it out. I am impressed with my Zebralights even more than I already was. That won't stop me 'babying' them though, lol!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Sep 4, 2011)

Impressive... I do love torture tests... but what about boiling water or freezing it in ice... have you tried those?


----------



## BBL (Sep 5, 2011)

Did the cell survive undamaged?


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 5, 2011)

I was uncomfortable throughout videos and cringed on every drop, thanks for the sacrifice.


----------



## guiri (Sep 5, 2011)

Hurts me just watching the pics. Dunno if I can take the video...


----------



## run4jc (Sep 5, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Impressive... I do love torture tests... but what about boiling water or freezing it in ice... have you tried those?



Hey Shao! Freezing in ice - :devil: - yet to come, although it did stay in the freezer all night... see below! Boiling in water? Trying to imagine how that might reflect real world abuse? Not saying it isn't possible, but I contend that it would be highly unlikely. NOW, staying in an enclosed vehicle (car/truck) all day in the hot summer sun? THAT I can see....so maybe the 'oven test' can simulate that? 



BBL said:


> Did the cell survive undamaged?


 BBL - I haven't taken the cap off yet, but as you can see the light is functioning. I'm not going to remove the tail cap until the last test is complete. My guess is that the cell is unscathed - so far!



jhc37013 said:


> I was uncomfortable throughout videos and cringed on every drop, thanks for the sacrifice.


You are welcome! Anything for this community:thumbsup:. 



guiri said:


> Hurts me just watching the pics. Dunno if I can take the video...


 Oh, you just gotta watch the video! That's where all the 'fun' is shown! 

Well, this morning marks a new day - first thing I went to the freezer to extract the little test subject, and a smile came to my face

There it sat in an 8 degree F environment, where it had been for 9 hours, right next to the Blue Bunny, chopped spinach and frozen banana...





Looking a bit 'frosty...'





In the time it took me to remove it, set up for this shot and take the photo, the temperature increased to 17 degrees F





And the REAL frost started to form....





Does it work? YOU BET!





Warmth of the light 'defrosted' the lens...oo:





So now it's time for the hot car - oven reads 200 degrees (after slow cooking a pork shoulder all night )





Actually, I'd just dropped the temp from 225, so the oven hasn't adjusted inside yet - let's put the little test subject in while it's still a toasty 228 inside...:devil:





That'll thaw 'er out! Going to let it bake for a couple of hours. Went in at 7 AM Eastern - will extract it at 9 AM or so. Sure, conceivably one could stay in a hot car all day, but we're going to give the subject a small break!

Back soon! Then maybe, just maybe, it's "back into the cooler" in a cup of water to freeze into a nice ice block.


----------



## hazna (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks for the torture test. I'm also keen to see a bit more water tests... perhaps leaving it in a pool overnight? Maybe put it in a jar and shake it around a bit more?


----------



## run4jc (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry - no pool. And I think that 2 full runs through a front loading washer then dryer are more abusive (and more likely to occur) than the "shaking water jar." No, with the exception of the ice test, I believe that the water portions of the testing are done. Some may argue, but this little light has proven itself IMHO. Always open to consider ideas, though, and I thank you for yours. I encourage anyone to put their lights to the same tests - strength in numbers!!


----------



## Calcustom (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the torture test, I really didn't think the Zibralight could handle much abuse. How about a drop from over 8ft on concrete ? To simulate a drop off a ladder.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 5, 2011)

Calcustom said:


> Thanks for the torture test, I really didn't think the Zibralight could handle much abuse. How about a drop from over 8ft on concrete ? To simulate a drop off a ladder.


 Probably gonna pass on that one - sorry. I literally THREW it 10 feet against a wooden fence then it fell (see videos.) I also force-ably threw it from around 5 feet, and I guarantee you the velocity was higher when it hit the ground than would occur in an 8 foot drop. (Again, see video https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink - last 10 seconds or so - you'll see me THROW it down after removing it from the gravel bag.)

I appreciate all the ideas - but I think the little guy has proven itself! Next post - results from the oven (hot car) test!


----------



## run4jc (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay - the "hot car" test is over. The light spent about 2 hours in an oven set at 200 degrees. The photos (unretouched, for any of you skeptics out there) tell the story. The light was over 200 degrees while inside the oven (YES, the Surefire primary WAS in the light!), then quickly dropped to mid 180s after removing and while I grabbed my camera and thermometer. (Geez - looks like I need to run the self cleaning cycle - and excuse the pork shoulder behind the light - it's Labor Day good eats!)











Does it work? You bet!! :twothumbs





Immediately after switching it off...





For you skeptics out there (and you KNOW you are out there, right?), the FULL photo essay can be found HERE, with times of each photo, etc., if you look at the full info of each photo. See statement added in OP.

Now to the Freezer in a cup of water, soon to be ice!


----------



## silentlurker (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice, but could it survive with the light on? Freezer should be no problem with the light on, but the oven would have to be turned down a bit.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Simply awesome, Dan. Just realized that you included sand in the mix for the Bag o' Rocks test, great idea to see how the boot and seals held up. :thumbsup: Hot car test probably far surpassed any real life exposure to heat, it's a tough little bugger... ZL popsicle next? Sweet! Sahara to Arctic in one morning...


----------



## lisantica (Sep 5, 2011)

Dan, I think you've adequately put this flashlight through its paces, now toss it back into your pocket. In some respects it's probably sentimental to you now. 
Your Mrs. Run4JC is sure a patient wife to let you do your baking like you did.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 5, 2011)

silentlurker said:


> Nice, but could it survive with the light on? Freezer should be no problem with the light on, but the oven would have to be turned down a bit.


 Interesting notion, but with all due respect, the fact that the light baked for that long and came on while still at 186 degrees satisfies me. If any of you EVER decide to use a light in that harsh an environment, PLEASE take photos and videos!:shakehead



scout24 said:


> Simply awesome, Dan. Just realized that you included sand in the mix for the Bag o' Rocks test, great idea to see how the boot and seals held up. :thumbsup: Hot car test probably far surpassed any real life exposure to heat, it's a tough little bugger... ZL popsicle next? Sweet! Sahara to Arctic in one morning...


See below...:devil:



lisantica said:


> Dan, I think you've adequately put this flashlight through its paces, now toss it back into your pocket. In some respects it's probably sentimental to you now.
> Your Mrs. Run4JC is sure a patient wife to let you do your baking like you did.


 Thanks Lisa - I have grown quite attached to the little bugger, but it has one more test to survive - as Scout called it, the "popsicle" test...and yes, my Mrs. R4JC is a patient, understanding wife! Although she and my 16 year old daughter often shake their heads in collective disbelief!

So for the final test - take common, ordinary rock salt - yup, the kind that we put on our sidewalks when it is icy out...





Add one loved, but abused little ZL SC30W in a cup...









Turn on the light to lo, add ice...





Add water and 'stir'...:devil:





Place in freezer, and wait until everything is nice and chilled/frozen/abused! 





Final postings once everything is frozen...see you then! :thumbsup:


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 5, 2011)

It's an extreme torture test! :sick2: Many thanks for your effort. :thumbsup:

Please don't forget to take good care of it.


----------



## GadgetGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

This is great stuff, should be on the ZL website. As already mentioned, this is much more abuse than my beloved Zebras will ever be subjected to.

Thanks again run4jc for all your work and for sacrificing your ZL for the community!:thumbsup:


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you very much for this test :bow:

If I understand the results correctly, what it shows is that this little, made in China, affordable, lightweight light, with huge choice of batteries can stand up to more abuse than one would ever be likely to be put through? Who would have thought it eh...

Well done ZL.


----------



## 2100 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,

Those are nice torture tests, but it'd be nice to have slightly more extreme torture tests which we get to see from other brands. Not that i am dissing anything....but just a passing comment. 

In fact it was on purpose that i use dry ice, or - 80 deg C, on my triple XM-L, to see how much max lux it can do while driving the XM-Ls to 6A. And for several times because i always needed to defrost the front glass. It wasn't a torture test for that Sky Ray budgetlight, btw.
I also dumped it into water for like nearly 20hrs, but not to prove that it is watertight, but to cool it coz i was running runtime tests for batteries and/or cycling my cells. 

There are quite some torture tests for Fenix here, and of course that Olight torture test on youtube. Perhaps can get some ideas from there. Again pls don't misunderstand, i am not dissing any light.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 5, 2011)

2100 said:


> Those are nice torture tests, but not really extreme


Are you joking? This light is being put through a series of ordeals which it would never have to withstand in the real world and which it was never designed for. Despite that, it is surviving admirably. 

Full marks to ZL, and many thanks to run4jc for a very interesting thread.


----------



## oldways (Sep 5, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Are you joking? This light is being put through a series of ordeals which it would never have to withstand in the real world and which it was never designed for. Despite that, it is surviving admirably.
> 
> Full marks to ZL, and many thanks to run4jc for a very interesting thread.


 
Yes indeed!!!!


----------



## run4jc (Sep 5, 2011)

Final Test Results...PASS! One of the nice things about the ice and salt in the water? It froze quickly. Sure, some might have preferred that the light be left in the ice all day but you know what? This little guy has proven itself tough enough for me. Heck, I may put it in a case on display somewhere...nah, it wants to be used! So here you go:

Frozen solid in a block of ice:















Check out the video:
[video]https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JqbHp495AuVGvvkCwJfV3g?feat=directlink[/video]

Now to 'thaw' it out of the cup











Works like a charm!





Finally, rinse off all the salt water





And it functions perfectly. 




I realize I labeled this post "Zebralight Torture Test", but it was not my intent to torture it beyond what a light might encounter in REAL world use. Boiling water, dry ice - all very extreme, but IMHO, environments unlikely to be encountered in REAL WORLD USE. I think this little bugger passed with flying colors. 

And I think uknewbie said it best, "well done, ZL"!! :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## riccardo.dv (Sep 5, 2011)

but will it blend?


----------



## guiri (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh, I an assure you it will blend, given enough ooomph on the blender.

Thanks a lot to poster for risking his light to ENLIGHTEN us


----------



## scout24 (Sep 5, 2011)

:bow: Not just to the ZL, but to Dan for taking the time not only to run these tests, but the thorough documentation... Way beyond "real world", right into the realm of downright abuse. Adds a bit of comfort in making one or two trusted members of the EDC rotation. Hopefully others will be inspired to do their own testing here on CPF and post the results for the benefit of our community as well!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 5, 2011)

Dare I say, I am pretty sure a light like this could standy up to military/police use without any trouble.


----------



## 2100 (Sep 5, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Are you joking? This light is being put through a series of ordeals which it would never have to withstand in the real world and which it was never designed for. Despite that, it is surviving admirably.
> 
> Full marks to ZL, and many thanks to run4jc for a very interesting thread.


 
Nope, i am not really joking, like that Xeno E03 on youtube 30 x 1m drop.....well on first use i managed to fling it down and away like standing on a 2m high platform while pointing towards something at the sky. I know I have butter fingers.... I managed to shatter my Balder BD-4 lens just hours i got it (while cleaning it), luckily a UCL is already on the way and same size too. And of course that closed thread on my Ultrafire U80, in which it chipped concrete after it ricocheted off ceramics. Not regular daily happenings, but it happened.

And the Balder BD-4 scratched the TK70 (few weeks new) while on a meetup with pjandyho. (yea bro....now you know what happened when you told me my TK70 got a scratch at the bezel LOL!).

I do apologise if i seem to be dissing anything, seriously i am not. Coz a regular $16 Tank007 M10 already stood up to abuse from my son, i think easily it's a couple of hundreds of drops from 0.5-1m, thrown against the wall, etc......daily happenings. I use this as a good decoy from my other lights. My couple of HIDs would not survive! 

PS. LED lights do work in places like Alaska, Harbin, Yakutsk daily. Cameras too....until the shutter freezes. In 2001 my Canon digital P&S worked in -29 deg C for quite long . I guess it's the batteries. (you'd know better - think you are in Helsinki?)


----------



## Glock27 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been cycling at least 2 batteries a day through my SC60w for the last 207 days. Over 4,900 hours of run-time. It is always on at least Low-1. I would estimate 500 hours of high -1. I only have an above ground pool that is 4' deep. My SC60 has spent at least 70 hours the last month in the pool as it's been swimming every night.
I haven't intentionally abused it, but it has hit asphalt, concrete, gravel and ceramic tile from waist level lots of times.
The 7 center nubs are almost gone from my switch. They seemed to wear down fairly quickly and haven't gotten worse.
I love the compact size and toughness of the SC series. Only having 1 O-ring to worry about is awesome!
G27


----------



## GadgetGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Well done Zebralight, well done run4jc!!! 

I hope Zebralight is watching this thread!


----------



## run4jc (Sep 5, 2011)

scout24 said:


> :bow: Not just to the ZL, but to Dan for taking the time not only to run these tests, but the thorough documentation... Way beyond "real world", right into the realm of downright abuse. Adds a bit of comfort in making one or two trusted members of the EDC rotation. Hopefully others will be inspired to do their own testing here on CPF and post the results for the benefit of our community as well!!! :thumbsup:



Thanks, Scout24 - you have a bit of experience (in fact, you inspired ME to do this test...) doing these tests. You folks should check out Scout's test here!



2100 said:


> Nope, i am not really joking, like that Xeno E03 on youtube 30 x 1m drop.....well on first use i managed to fling it down and away like standing on a 2m high platform while pointing towards something at the sky. I know I have butter fingers.... I managed to shatter my Balder BD-4 lens just hours i got it (while cleaning it), luckily a UCL is already on the way and same size too. And of course that closed thread on my Ultrafire U80, in which it chipped concrete after it ricocheted off ceramics. Not regular daily happenings, but it happened.
> 
> And the Balder BD-4 scratched the TK70 (few weeks new) while on a meetup with pjandyho. (yea bro....now you know what happened when you told me my TK70 got a scratch at the bezel LOL!).
> 
> ...



Wow. Interesting stuff. I would love to read your threads where you duplicate these conditions...can you point me to them?



Glock27 said:


> I've been cycling at least 2 batteries a day through my SC60w for the last 207 days. Over 4,900 hours of run-time. It is always on at least Low-1. I would estimate 500 hours of high -1. I only have an above ground pool that is 4' deep. My SC60 has spent at least 70 hours the last month in the pool as it's been swimming every night.
> I haven't intentionally abused it, but it has hit asphalt, concrete, gravel and ceramic tile from waist level lots of times.
> The 7 center nubs are almost gone from my switch. They seemed to wear down fairly quickly and haven't gotten worse.
> I love the compact size and toughness of the SC series. Only having 1 O-ring to worry about is awesome!
> G27


Thanks, G27!! Now THAT'S real world testing. I love my SC60W, too, and it's great to know that the 'larger' lights can handle the abuse, too. Many thanks for posting.

Folks, I didn't intend for this to be the "end all do all" of tests. Any of you with additional ideas should put those ideas into action and post your own threads - and I will be watching for them with great anticipation!


----------



## rjhooper (Sep 5, 2011)

STOP THE ABUSE!  PLEASE! I can't take it anymore. 
How could you do that to you best friend and companion? After all those years being by your side, regardless of the danger, always at the ready to serve you at any give moment of darkness. Then in his twilight years you torture the little guy! For what, to show us what you already know to be true? :shakehead 

I turn away in horror!!! :sick2:

I could understand were it any other EDC, but not with one that reminds me so much of my little buddy. :mecry:

Such acts against "defenseless little illuminators" should be... :banned:


----------



## run4jc (Sep 5, 2011)

rjhooper said:


> STOP THE ABUSE!  PLEASE! I can't take it anymore.



LOL. No worries, the inanimate "defenseless little illuminator" is once again residing safely in my pocket, absolutely none the worse for wear, other than a few nicks and scratches...and now is even more valuable to me!


----------



## silentlurker (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the thorough tests, and points to ZL for making a durable light. I disagree that these tests are more extreme than real world, though. I mean, they're more extreme than basic EDC tasks for sure, but if you want to take a light hiking in the snow it'll be freezing, so it just depends on what you're doing with the light. When I grab a light to go with me on an adventure I want to be sure I can rely on it. I know I can rely on my Surefires and my ZL.


----------



## tx101 (Sep 5, 2011)

Flashlight sadism ..... if you ask me :devil:


----------



## scout24 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sadism, thorough testing to have confidence in your chosen gear, tomato- tomatoe... :nana: Not a heckuva lot different than runtime threads at the end of the day IMHO. You have a better idea of what you have and how it'll work when needed. No "Gee, I'll be rock climbing today, better leave brand x home and bring brand y, or bring x and pack more than my normal backup..." Some are just so over-engineered that they don't really require that type of thinking, or rely on years of testimonial and real-world accounts of what they're capable of. Others, such as ZL's flashlights, are relative newcomers and aren't necessarily marketed to the adventure/ military/ rough and tumble/ built like a tank crowd. Not everyone needs that type of capability, but it's nice to know the Zebralights are ready to take this type of punishment whether it ever happens or not. 

I deliberately steered clear of naming production and custom makers in the above, I'd appreciate it if everyone else did, too. I'd hate to see Dan's thread shut down. If you'd like to discuss the merits of any other lights, feel free to open another thread. This was not meant to open the door for "brand x vs. brand y" discussion...:grouphug:

Everyone knows brand "Y" is better, anyhow... :nana:


----------



## DM51 (Sep 5, 2011)

scout24 said:


> I'd hate to see Dan's thread shut down


Don't worry - zero chance of that happening. Off-topic or other unwanted posts may be deleted, with appropriate corrective action taken vs. offenders, but this thread is in no danger.


----------



## geckoblink (Sep 5, 2011)

Pretty sure we need a three way face off between this ZL, that Fenix E01, and the lost Fenix TK40.


----------



## Barbarian (Sep 5, 2011)

Dan,

Thanks for taking the time from your weekend for such a thorough and entertaining torture test (thread). Lots of laughs to go with the knowledge that ZebraLight makes some incredibly durable flashlights. You convinced me 

The three most important traits of a flashlighlight to me are:
1. Build Quality
2. Beam
3. Tint

For a light to be a keeper, they have to have all three of those traits or else they get moved or never used. I knew the SC51W I own had numbers two and three covered, but your test leaves no doubt about number one either! No need to baby a ZebraLight.

I ordered two more Zebra's today thanks to your test.


----------



## direct00 (Sep 5, 2011)

great torture test - stay away from my toys!


----------



## run4jc (Sep 5, 2011)

Barbarian said:


> Dan,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time from your weekend for such a thorough and entertaining torture test (thread). Lots of laughs to go with the knowledge that ZebraLight makes some incredibly durable flashlights. You convinced me


 Thanks Tim! Just so you know, YOU were the friend that I mention in the OP! Thanks for the motivation! Oh, and the 'test mule' is back in my pocket, serving me as well as ever.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 5, 2011)

Barbarian said:


> Dan,
> 
> The three most important traits of a flashlighlight to me are:
> 1. Build Quality
> ...



Barbarian,

I agree with your post and thank Dan again for carrying out the tests. I have 12 Zebralights and will be getting more. It is nice to see evidence of what one instinctively knew about a favoured EDC light.


----------



## Barbarian (Sep 5, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Thanks Tim! Just so you know, YOU were the friend that I mention in the OP! Thanks for the motivation! Oh, and the 'test mule' is back in my pocket, serving me as well as ever.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I had a feeling it was me. :devil: Thanks again! 

Harry999,
Go for a baker's dozen big boy.


----------



## tre (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, thanks for taking the time to do all this and document it all along the way. Great thread. That little light has survived much more abuse than 99% of lights will ever see.


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 5, 2011)

Barbarian said:


> Harry999,
> Go for a baker's dozen big boy.


 
The Q50, S80 and H502 in various tints will do take me past that! I just realised I have a H501r as well so I have 13. 13 is unlucky - I must get another one to avoid the bad luck.


----------



## 2100 (Sep 5, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Wow. Interesting stuff. I would love to read your threads where you duplicate these conditions...can you point me to them?!


Hi Bro, it's good of you to have tested Zebralights. Adds to the "database". 

Seriously it's quite scattered all over individual posts here and another forum....... you can search for similar stuff on youtube as well. There are quite a number of torture tests for budget lights as well as branded lights. 

On youtube i did see Ultrafire and stuff rolling down long flights of stairs, blasted by water from a pressure hose. Here's a Dorcy and launched + 100 foot drop, i think that's a popular widely available budget brand in the US. 
Here's the obligatory youtube vid!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNkXL67gJNA 100 feet drop.

Tiablo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB_krgeSY4M&feature=related

Olight http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehwhIP0B234 (of course i am not asking anybody to test like this, just FYI, interesting eh...)

Vid by tacticalhid, Xeno E03 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZrH2ALjNrE
Xeno F7 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_zG6KVIpfs
Vibration http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IMLrsNj-LY

Some kingpower brand run over by a truck...(seriously it's a test but not a torture test, probably only some 400kg of force?) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s6yrSCjH7M&feature=related


I think there could be some for Zebralight or other lights as well if i searched for it.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 5, 2011)

2100 said:


> Hi Bro, seriously it's quite scattered all over individual posts here and another forum....... you can search for similar stuff on youtube as well. There are quite a number of torture tests for budget lights as well as branded lights.



Thanks for the info - interesting stuff. It appears that most forum members who have commented are satisfied that the tests on the Zebralight indicate that it is capable of handling anything they throw at it, so I am probably not going to test further.

May I suggest that you start your own thread and aggregate all this data - perhaps test the light you mentioned before you edited the post? In your own thread you can throw any test at them that you like, and we will all very much enjoy reading it! 

I will be looking forward to seeing it, as I can appreciate the amount of effort (albeit enjoyable effort) that goes into creating and posting such a thread.

Thanks!


----------



## snypr (Sep 6, 2011)

This is almost the equivalent of the glock torture test for Zebralight....Kudos to Dan!


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you Dan for doing all of us in CPF a favor. Many of us would never want to subject our lights to such a torture, but you did it so that all of us could be enlightened on what our Zebralights are capable of. What a selfless contribution for the masses!

Now I don't suppose you would indulge us with a torture test of the SC600? :naughty:


----------



## Deal4 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well my friends who think my SC51 is a puny little light that doesn't look all that tough will look at it in a new "light" now!
Wow, I thought of it as a tough little guy, but now I know it is!
Thanks for all the time and effort that you put into this!


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Sep 7, 2011)

Great test, Thanks. Since I keep a Zebra on me when I hunt I loved the tests, I couldn't survive those tests so if I put my light though more than that and the light dies off I probably won't be around to be upset...


----------



## Craig K (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for doing these tests, excellent work.


----------



## Tiggercat (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool tests - thank you. Yes, this sold me on ZL as an EDC.:thanks:

And that's a beautiful cat, BTW.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 7, 2011)

Why thank you....and may I introduce you to her brother, "Tigger" - (seriously)







Tiggercat said:


> Cool tests - thank you. Yes, this sold me on ZL as an EDC.:thanks:
> 
> And that's a beautiful cat, BTW.


----------



## Tiggercat (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool! We have four; three solid black, and one that looks very similar to your torti. All rescues - I was on the board of directors of a cat shelter, which is part of how I got my nickname.


----------



## g.p. (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome tests! All you need to do is drag it behind a car and this thread will go down in history along with the TK40 torture test! 

I love all of my ZL's, but now I love them even more. The only thing that could make the light better is if they warrantied it now...but of course you would have to make it stop working first! :thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Sep 7, 2011)

g.p. said:


> Awesome tests! All you need to do is drag it behind a car and this thread will go down in history along with the TK40 torture test! :thumbsup:



Argh. Can't do it now - I've become too attached to the little light. Talk about your 'battle tested warrior!':thumbsup:

(But it is tempting...:devil


----------



## run4jc (Sep 7, 2011)

pjandyho said:


> Now I don't suppose you would indulge us with a torture test of the SC600? :naughty:


 Maybe..will you send me one to test? :devil: :thumbsup:


----------



## g.p. (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it's paid it's dues and proven itself already!


----------



## skyfire (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks for another great thread! everytime i see you start a thread, im clicking it, not only for the great pics, but also the great insight.

I, as well as many here have truely appreciated all your contributions.

that little ZL sure can take a licking! ive been a big fan since my H501w, and ZL has really evolved with their designs over the years.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 8, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Dare I say, I am pretty sure a light like this could standy up to military/police use without any trouble.


 I dropped my SC51c off of the wing of a KC-130T the other day. It still works fine.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 8, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Maybe..will you send me one to test? :devil: :thumbsup:


 


Diablo_331 said:


> I dropped my SC51c off of the wing of a KC-130T the other day. It still works fine.


 
You know what? After having the SC50w+ turn on in my pocket a few times I sold it away telling myself I will never buy another one until Zebralight fix the sensitive switch issue. I got two SC600 and I am happy with them. I have to admit that I am very much tempted to get the SC51c but is holding back for fear of being disappointed with the switch again, and you guys are not helping much by poisoning my mind into buying the SC51c. I shouldn't have visited this thread, really.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 8, 2011)

I tell you a torture... put it in a dryer without protection on high for an hour bonking around. Of course it will probably ding up the insides of the dryer but that would be one dropdropdrop test.


----------



## Zenbaas (Sep 8, 2011)

That would most definitely kill it


----------



## guiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Diablo_331 said:


> I dropped my SC51c off of the wing of a KC-130T the other day. It still works fine.



At what altitude? :devil:


----------



## run4jc (Sep 8, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I tell you a torture... put it in a dryer without protection on high for an hour bonking around. Of course it will probably ding up the insides of the dryer but that would be one dropdropdrop test.



 Read the OP - the little test subject went through the dryer - AND washer - TWICE before the test ever occurred. Again, it WAS in a pocket and it was not without protection, but the point of the test was 'real world' torture....

But I like the way you think!! :thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Sep 8, 2011)

Zenbaas said:


> That would most definitely kill it


 
I'm not so certain of that....


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 8, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Read the OP - the little test subject went through the dryer - AND washer - TWICE before the test ever occurred. Again, it WAS in a pocket and it was not without protection, but the point of the test was 'real world' torture....
> 
> But I like the way you think!! :thumbsup:


It sort of reminds me of how a rock tumbler wears things out.



run4jc said:


> I'm not so certain of that....


 
I would give it even odds of surviving depending on the dryer. I don't think the heat would as much be an issue as being banged around at just about every possible angle for over an hour.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 8, 2011)

Lynx_Arc said:


> It sort of reminds me of how a rock tumbler wears things out.



You know, you have me thinking (which is always dangerous)...might be cool to run it through a rock tumbler...if it still worked afterward, it might have an awesome finish...:thinking:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome torture test Dan! 

I love my zebralights! All my immediate family members have at least one.

The only problem I can see with the rock tumbler test is breaking the window. 
IF you decide to do it, let me send you some 3M protection film to help keep that window safer.
No guarantee it will work, but its better than nothing! Its used on headlights and paint on vehicals to protect from rock chips.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 8, 2011)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Awesome torture test Dan!
> 
> I love my zebralights! All my immediate family members have at least one.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Tim! Great to 'hear' from you - you should PM your current Phone # to me so we can chat some time. As for the window protection, I had considered that and I actually have a roll of that protection film. The only thing keeping me from moving forward is that I don't have a rock tumbler and good ones aren't cheap!


----------



## mat_the_cat (Sep 8, 2011)

Just put some rocks in your tumble drier - sorted!:laughing:

(Perhaps best to wait until your wife has gone out, I got away with using the dishwasher to clean engine bits this way…)

PS Great tests by the way. I have an SC51w and I now have more confidence in its durability; my biggest worry was breaking the (non replaceable) lens but it seems like that's less of an issue than I feared.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 8, 2011)

guiri said:


> At what altitude? :devil:


 On the ground of course. I doubt I could even survive that fall if I didn't land on my feet lol. Maybe next time we open up the cargo door at altitude it'll "slip" out of my hand. How's 26,000 feet for your drop test?:naughty:

Edit: Before someone jumps my case.. I understand what terminal velocity is and how it works and no, I'm not going to throw my precious out of an airplane. Although it would make my day if it started raining torches lol.


----------



## Tiggercat (Sep 8, 2011)

Diablo_331 said:


> On the ground of course. I doubt I could even survive that fall if I didn't land on my feet lol. Maybe next time we open up the cargo door at altitude it'll "slip" out of my hand. How's 26,000 feet for your drop test?:naughty:


 
I would imagine the bigger test would be seeing if the object hit by a ZL falling from 26,000 feet could survive.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tiggercat said:


> I would imagine the bigger test would be seeing if the object hit by a ZL falling from 26,000 feet could survive.


Don't know about being hit by a ZL, but you would be lucky to survive if you were hit by Diablo_331 if he got his wing-walking acrobatics wrong and fell on your head from 26,000 feet, LOL.


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 8, 2011)

Tiggercat said:


> I would imagine the bigger test would be seeing if the object hit by a ZL falling from 26,000 feet could survive.


 
Rough calculation indicates that a ZL SC31 would reach a terminal velocity of 78.83 m/s or about 167 mph on earth at sea level. I'll let someone else figure out the force of impact since I couldn't begin to guess what the deformation of Tiggercat's big toe or the duration of the impact would be


----------



## guiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Diablo_331 said:


> On the ground of course. I doubt I could even survive that fall if I didn't land on my feet lol. Maybe next time we open up the cargo door at altitude it'll "slip" out of my hand. How's 26,000 feet for your drop test?:naughty:
> 
> Edit: Before someone jumps my case.. I understand what terminal velocity is and how it works and no, I'm not going to throw my precious out of an airplane. Although it would make my day if it started raining torches lol.


 
I'm just wondering how you would find it and how you would know that it's actually yours? I mean, do we know that people don't throw these out of planes every day? We really don't...think about it..we might have just stumbled on something here or rather, I MAY HAVE 'cause surely I should get the credit for this discovery, right?


----------



## guiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Tiggercat said:


> I would imagine the bigger test would be seeing if the object hit by a ZL falling from 26,000 feet could survive.



This could be done but how about accuracy? I mean, how many would we have to drop to ensure one hit the subject..? What's the math on this one...?


----------



## guiri (Sep 8, 2011)

run4jc said:


> You know, you have me thinking (which is always dangerous)...might be cool to run it through a rock tumbler...if it still worked afterward, it might have an awesome finish...:thinking:



Well...


----------



## Tiggercat (Sep 8, 2011)

Diablo_331 said:


> Edit: Before someone jumps my case.. I understand what terminal velocity is and how it works and no, I'm not going to throw my precious out of an airplane. Although it would make my day if it started raining torches lol.


 
Not jumping your case at all. A KC-130T doesn't usually get to make a bang (if they do, it's a BAD thing), so it's fun to speculate what a little ordnance could do. :devil:


----------



## Tiggercat (Sep 8, 2011)

guiri said:


> This could be done but how about accuracy? I mean, how many would we have to drop to ensure one hit the subject..? What's the math on this one...?


 To paraphrase the old Air Force quote, high-altitude bombing is extremely accurate...the bombs hit the ground every time.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 8, 2011)

guiri said:


> I'm just wondering how you would find it and how you would know that it's actually yours? I mean, do we know that people don't throw these out of planes every day? We really don't...think about it..we might have just stumbled on something here or rather, I MAY HAVE 'cause surely I should get the credit for this discovery, right?


 
Attach an indestructible tracking beacon to it with a lanyard.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time and sacrificing your light. I can now confidently say ZL is my light of choice for trekking.




guiri said:


> Well...






That's not a rock tumbler, that's a rock centrifuge!


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 8, 2011)

guiri said:


> I'm just wondering how you would find it and how you would know that it's actually yours? I mean, do we know that people don't throw these out of planes every day? We really don't...think about it..we might have just stumbled on something here or rather, I MAY HAVE 'cause surely I should get the credit for this discovery, right?


 I wasn't the least bit serious when I said that. The government doesn't pay me enough to throw away flashlights lol.:thumbsup:

I was taking a stab at whoever was complaining about the 5 foot forceful throw.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tiggercat said:


> Not jumping your case at all. A KC-130T doesn't usually get to make a bang (if they do, it's a BAD thing), so it's fun to speculate what a little ordnance could do. :devil:


 No worries! No need to speculate either. Check this out. It's not a "T" model but it's a Marine Herc. http://www.marines.mil/unit/mcascherrypoint/Pages/KC130JHarvestHawk20110401.aspx

Back on topic. I had a good laugh when he threw that brick in that washing machine! As far as rock tumblers go, I had one when I was a kid. It was a small, mostly plastic, tumbler. I can't see how it would damage the light besides killing the finish and lens. It sure would have a hell of a shine to it though! I'm sure there are better tumblers out there than the one I had though.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 8, 2011)

There's one last test that I think you should do; take it to the firing range and use it as a target for small-caliber weapon fire. Alternately, tie it to the end of a fishing line and drop it about 1000 feet into the ocean for an hour or so.

Actually, do you know anyone who can get you a weather balloon on short notice? Also, how much do you like your garbage disposal?


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 8, 2011)

rjhooper said:


> STOP THE ABUSE!  PLEASE! I can't take it anymore.
> How could you do that to you best friend and companion? After all those years being by your side, regardless of the danger, always at the ready to serve you at any give moment of darkness. Then in his twilight years you torture the little guy! For what, to show us what you already know to be true? :shakehead
> 
> I turn away in horror!!! :sick2:
> ...


We hurt the ones we love, RJ. Sometimes by accident, sometimes on purpose, sometimes because we're bored and pain is funny. :devil:


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 8, 2011)

Wait: I've got it! The perfect torture test! Put it in the passenger seat of your car, try to drive home in the monsoon we're apparently having, hydroplane, spin out, and crash into a tree. Pry the light out of the dashboard and take pics so we can see if it survived.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 8, 2011)

how about epoxying the light to the road on a major highway for a day


----------



## Wrecked (Sep 8, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Full marks to ZL, and many thanks to run4jc for a very interesting thread.



+1:thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Sep 9, 2011)

For all you folks who have shared what you have, and especially for any of those that (following the theme of this thread) show some 'time testing marks', Scout24 has a ZL collection thread going OVER HERE.

👏


----------



## davecroft (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow! That washing machine really wanted to live.
Great thread BTW. You have managed to convert me to ZL even though I never liked the look of those lights! I'll be ordering one next payday.


----------



## i8mtm (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome thread. Thanks for doing those tests. I have a full-blown case of "Flashaholism" and I have been diving into it by purchasing several lights looking for the perfect EDC. What I have found is I prefer the UI and the small size of the Zebralights the best. However, I was a little concerned that they didn't seem as "armored-up" as something like my Fenix LD10 or a Surefire.

Reading what you did to your little Zebralight and seeing the pics is all the proof I need that the Zebralight will take whatever abuse it is likely to receive as my EDC (and then some).

It reminds me of what a reviewer said when testing the Leupold Mark 4 CQ/T tactical scope: "If you manage to break this scope (from a fall or through combat) it is probably a moot point as you will most likely be dead anyway!"

I will definitely be adding to my Zebralight collection!

Thanks,

~i8mtm


----------



## fl0t (Sep 18, 2011)

Great test! I enjoyed every post.
run4jc, thanks for exposing your Zebralight only for our delight.

Of course we all wish someone could do this kind of torture tests on a lot of different lights, but none of us wants to pay the price.


----------



## Kletsou (Sep 20, 2011)

great review ! thank you for posting it 
imagine a Zebralight Ti.......


----------



## run4jc (Sep 20, 2011)

Kletsou said:


> imagine a Zebralight Ti.......



+1 :twothumbs


----------



## tobrien (Mar 25, 2012)

i forgot about this thread sorta, but THIS thread was the final push that made me buy an SC51 

thank you so much.


----------



## Mgizler (Mar 26, 2012)

Makes me like my SC51 even more after reading through all this.


----------



## Mgizler (Mar 26, 2012)

Also curious to see if the SC600 can take as much abuse.


----------



## Zebrix (Jun 3, 2012)

Mgizler said:


> Also curious to see if the SC600 can take as much abuse.


 I doubt it. I own a SC600 and dropped it once from about 1 m (3.28 feet for you americans) and it worked fine for many months after that, but a little bit of fast movement with a flattop 18650 cell inside caused it to turn off and not on again, and when i inserted a protruded 18650 cell or 2xCR123 cells only mid and high modes were available since. Even the 5 minutes drop down from turbo to high mode does not work anymore. Somewhere else i read from a Zebralight H51 owner complaining about his light getting really hot after a drop from about 1.5 m to 2 m in every mode. Additionally, i can no where find a 1.5 m impact resistance sign on Zebralight's website most other high quality lights offer. As much as i love Zebralight's interface and overall build quality and feel, they seem to be nowhere near as tough as Fenix' TK lights series. I wonder if the light tested here suffered from any driver problem as well, like not getting to all modes, the light getting hot on all output modes etc. I use a H51w as a bedlight and love it, but i fear letting it drop out of bed (parquet floor) from 50 cm height might destroy it as well. That's a pity for such an expensive little light.


----------



## shelm (Jun 3, 2012)

Zebrix said:


> i can no where find a 1.5 m impact resistance sign on Zebralight's website most other high quality lights offer.


hi Zebrix, welcome. (nice nick!!)
impact resistance is one of my fav topic on cpf, i've got some experience with it and had posted already my 2 cents in various threads. here a short recap of observations and opinions re this important topic:

[[1]] 1.0-2.0m are enough to make ANY loaded light fail (e.g. broken glass lens) when dropped 100% vertically bezel down. it is the most critical impact angle. unless the bezel is protected with rubber or heat shrinkable wrap (Rayovac Indestructible), at least the glass lens will break. and the probability of failure depends heavily on the hardness and flatness of the ground too. concrete, asphalt, coal tar, garden tiles are plastically soft (or uneven) and often forgiving whereas mirror-like flat grounds made of ceramic tiles or marble tiles ..etc..; in a typical U.S. household the ground is made out of wood or you let the light drop EITHER on an uneven surface (garden tiles) OR at impact angles other than 90° vertical, so the glass lens or the interior electronics should not break. Btw, at 90° vertical angle, a battery cell could also damage the driver disc through the impact. In other words, much is/can be damaged when a light drops perfectly vertical on a perfectly flat, even, superhard surface! I did a couple of drop tests with brand-name flashlights (and i should have recorded them on video) and all lights eventually failed when dropped 100% vertically on ceramic tiles.

[[2]] Of the Top10-Most-Reputable-flashlight brands _the more clever ones_ DO NOT give any impact resistance ANSI FL1 STANDARD rating:

ZEBRALIGHT
HDS
4SEVENS (FOURSEVENS)
EAGLETAC (EAGTAC)
And there are other companies which publish (at first sight) impressive drop test videos but dont give any ANSI FL1 STANDARD rating either:

Xeno Co.
Prometheus Alpha
(...)
According to Fenix, the revised ANSI FL1 STANDARD demands that only full numbers are to be specified in the rating, i.e. it is forbidden to specify "1.2m", "1.5m" or "1.8m" and the manufacturer has to decide whether to publish "1m" or "2m" as impact resistance. However, not all companies adhere to (or are aware of) the revised standard, or dont care.
Clearly, if i was a flashlight manufacturer i wouldnt specify the impact resistance either .. because proudly stating things like "1.5m impact resistance" will make some dumba$$ customers feel invited to perform a tentative series of drop tests in front of friends or a video camera for boasting purposes. 4sevens company philosophy is "to understate and to overdeliver". In the case of impact resistance, it is correct and wiser to shut the h*ll up  regarding this topic and state NOTHING. no claims, nothing. Zebralight users, HDS users, 4Sevens users, Eagletac users, Xeno users, Prometheus Alpha users are then INDIRECTLY WARNED that their lights should not by any means be dropped at all. As a consequence, the users will take better care of the lights and will not mistakenly think that they (or their lights) are safe.
Imho, the concept of impact resistance is, because of [[1]], silly and futile. Jetbeam is a funny company: they publish specs and also drop test videos (on garden tiles) with harmless impact angles. at some point the Jetbeams (glass lens) fail, as documented in the videos.

[[3]] If you know the majority of popular China-made power LED flashlights and compare their difference in construction and rated ANSI FL1 STANDARD impact resistance, then you will come to the conclusion that the lights are internally built very similar and that the manufacturers have little means to improve impact resistance. Most rate theirs at 1m or 1.5m (forbidden!). Seldom will you see 1.8m (forbidden!) or 2m ratings. internally designers use 2 o-rings to cushion the glass lens (or they use plastic lenses see Surefire, Maglite, Rayovac), and HDS has a potted driver in addition. That's about it. In practice 1m or 2m rating isnt worth pos if the light is dropped according to [[1]].

[[4]] My advice is: Ignore all and any impact resistance ratings. Treat each light equally well. Dont think mistakenly that you're safe only because you have read user reports or watched Xeno, Jetbeam or Prometheus Alpha -company-made-videos (none of which use static 90° impact angles!). Never drop your light on superhard surfaces like bathroom tiles or stairway marble tiles. If you know that your light will get dropped often, then protect the head with heat shrinkable wrap or a rubber band (or the whole torch wrapped in paracord ), or attach it with a long lanyard (or wrist strap) to your belt. And if the torch malfunctions after a drop (on a softer surface, say concrete or tar), then make use of your 10 years performance guarantee by the manufacturer (Zebralight, 4Sevens, Eagletac, Maglite, Surefire, Rayovac, etc.). Some torches have a long track record and are considered quite rugged on cpf, see the many positive comments regarding Fenix E01, Fenix LD20, Fenix LD01, 4Sevens Quarks, and HDS: many users had dropped their sample *multiple times* and the light survived.

i am wondering how often Zebralight owners drop their lights (or McGizmo owners) lol.


----------



## run4jc (Jun 3, 2012)

shelm said:


> hi Zebrix, welcome. (nice nick!!)
> impact resistance is one of my fav topic on cpf, i've got some experience with it and had posted already my 2 cents in various threads. here a short recap of observations and opinions re this important topic:
> 
> [[1]] 1.0-2.0m are enough to make ANY loaded light fail (e.g. broken glass lens) when dropped 100% vertically bezel down. it is the most critical impact angle. unless the bezel is protected with rubber or heat shrinkable wrap (Rayovac Indestructible), at least the glass lens will break. and the probability of failure depends heavily on the hardness and flatness of the ground too. concrete, asphalt, coal tar, garden tiles are plastically soft (or uneven) and often forgiving whereas mirror-like flat grounds made of ceramic tiles or marble tiles ..etc..; in a typical U.S. household the ground is made out of wood or you let the light drop EITHER on an uneven surface (garden tiles) OR at impact angles other than 90° vertical, so the glass lens or the interior electronics should not break. Btw, at 90° vertical angle, a battery cell could also damage the driver disc through the impact. In other words, much is/can be damaged when a light drops perfectly vertical on a perfectly flat, even, superhard surface! I did a couple of drop tests with brand-name flashlights (and i should have recorded them on video) and all lights eventually failed when dropped 100% vertically on ceramic tiles.
> ...



Great post - thank you. Your last point is a very good one, and all your points are valid. In the 3 years since I have become a fan of these little photon throwers, I can count on one hand the times that I've accidentally dropped a light. Each time it was on a sidewalk or a hard indoor floor. Never has a light failed as a result of the drop. Frankly, I'm amused at some of the tests that lights are subjected to, but it's always interesting.

Sadly, I lost the little Zebralight that was the subject of this 'test.' I was really fond of that little light - it suffered the abuses and kept on working. But it 'lives on' in this thread - glad this thread has been 're-discovered.'


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 3, 2012)

oh boy, here I go ... sorry, but

ONE flashlight passing many tests is anecdotal evidence.

Conversely, if it failed on the first test, it would not mean that all the ZL's are poorly designed and/ or built.

We need to analyze the build of the light itself, and determine what factors lead to a rugged light, and see if the light in question is built that way..and hasn't just been 'lucky' or, had a 'bad break' ..

mm?


----------



## shelm (Jun 3, 2012)

run4jc said:


> Sadly, I lost the little Zebralight


i know family members who lose things like keys, pair of glasses, sun glasses, or watches. Or bags. In the house, around the house, or elsewhere. Sometimes lost for good. i myself lose stuff like ball pens, pencils, clothes, paperwork, docs, letters, addresses. a ZL SC51 purchased from *my* local retailer costs ~107US$ and i couldnt imagine losing such a costly photon thrower. my other torches cost more like 35$ or less, and i never lose (or lend) them 

Sorry for your loss!!

Rest assured: If ZL _ever _boasted off with statements such as "our *SC1000 *is ultra rugged and we have tested it positive for ANSI FL-1 STANDARD impact resistance of *2m*, go figure!", i'll promise you and ZL that i would feel challenged by their provocative claim and feel invited to conduct a series of bezel down drop tests with a loaded SC1000 from *1.5m* drop height on our superhard marble floor, record everything on video, break the glass lens (and anything else) according to [[1]], and then publicize here on cpf with CAPITAL LETTERS my tests, how the torch broke (after the 3rd drop), and how Zebralight Co. refuses to send a FREE replacement copy following their 10yrs performance guarantee. The whole affair would lead to very bad publicity for Zebralight. Even if ZL replaced my copy for free, they would be regarded as loser and liar anyway: because i was able to document that the SC1000 broke after only 1.5m drops while they claimed 2m impact resistance.

Other consumers, reviewers and testers of comparable electronic gadgets such as rugged USB-flash memory sticks or rugged Portable Mini-HDD (hard disk drives) do actually the same thing: Whenever a company comes up with a bold claim regarding ruggedness, some serious product reviewer (for example on youtube or in printed magazines) would feel challenged by the company's bold claims and, consequently, test the claim (here: ruggedness) and publish the negative test results. Does a company like ZL or 4Sevens really want to see their customers performing ANY KIND OF DROP TESTS and publish the negative test results?? Probably not. If there is a single user who is able to break the light after 100% following the ANSI FL-1 STANDARD protocol (and publishing a youtube video document), the company would already have lost face!

Since most Chinalamps are constructed similarly and similarly well (and often manufactured on the same CNC machines or the same factory, see the outsourcing of Klarus/Jetbeam, 4Sevens/Olight, ITP/Olight, XXXFire/xxxfire, ..), impact resistance is similar, *between 1m and 2m*, so not much of a difference (Rayovac Indestructible has 10m!). The main difference is: _clever _companies dont publish any numbers, and other companies do publish them.


----------



## run4jc (Jun 3, 2012)

TedTheLed said:


> oh boy, here I go ... sorry, but
> 
> ONE flashlight passing many tests is anecdotal evidence.
> 
> ...



Lest we forget the spirit of this test, let's look back at an initial statement:



> After posting a beam shot thread on Zebralights as well as singing their praises in another thread, one of my friends asked "are they bullet proof? Do they hold up? Well, *mine certainly have*...but I thought it might be fun to abuse one and see just what it could take. So here you go.



(Taken from the OP)


----------



## aerosmith9110 (Jun 3, 2012)

my sc 51c ring poped out causing the glass and o ring to pop out too after my baby test.... so I took a hammer and pouded it right back in. take note that the floor was not that hard as it was covered by vinyl...

baby test = handed the FL to a 1 yr old baby and let him play it for an hour or 2. it was thrown from a height of no more than 1.5 meters multiple times.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jun 20, 2012)

run4jc said:


> Great post - thank you. Your last point is a very good one, and all your points are valid. In the 3 years since I have become a fan of these little photon throwers, I can count on one hand the times that I've accidentally dropped a light. Each time it was on a sidewalk or a hard indoor floor. Never has a light failed as a result of the drop. Frankly, I'm amused at some of the tests that lights are subjected to, but it's always interesting.
> 
> Sadly, I lost the little Zebralight that was the subject of this 'test.' I was really fond of that little light - it suffered the abuses and kept on working. But it 'lives on' in this thread - glad this thread has been 're-discovered.'



And now re-rediscovered... I was looking for the right phrasing.

Did you contact ZL with your torture tests and images? I'm sure they could spare a new model with epic publicity like this. To be honest, when reading a thread like this, the SC51c immediately makes it onto my list (or at least rises a few places) so it's quite likely that they've sold a handful to even a few dozens more by your testimony alone.


----------



## run4jc (Jun 20, 2012)

TweakMDS said:


> Did you contact ZL with your torture tests and images? I'm sure they could spare a new model with epic publicity like this. To be honest, when reading a thread like this, the SC51c immediately makes it onto my list (or at least rises a few places) so it's quite likely that they've sold a handful to even a few dozens more by your testimony alone.



Very, very kind of you. Yes, I did contact Zebralight and they didn't see fit to respond. That's okay - it doesn't taint my opinion of their products. If companies don't have need for this type of support, so be it!


----------



## Pacificwing (Jun 20, 2012)

I"m getting a kick out of this since I just recently had my sc600 die for doing nothing more than having the audacity to turn it on. Zebralight took 2 weeks getting back to me about repair.

Being in Canada, I have to jump through warranty hoops to get it fixed. By the time I pay for shipping there and back, its just over 1/4 the cost of the light. Not sure its worth it. 

I do have an H600 though, which has served me fairly well. Used it on my hard hat in the rain and seems to be holding up. The world needs more 18650 headlamps.

Not sure I'd buy another if I had it to do over.


----------

